# Old road dogs;new problems;confused,heartbroken



## starkley (Sep 9, 2018)

My old road dog of four years and I recently split up this spring after my dog got off leash and bit someone in a public park who was nearing our packs. Needless to say I left New Mexico alone and took a grey hound home. I couldnt take my dog with me b/c she was over 35 pounds and an unregistered service dog. I was unsure of what to do given that I had never traveled alone prior to this (hitchhicking) and hadent had my dog for protection. Ive traveled cross country twice now on a grey hound ( thats not counting the multitude of times ive traveled cross country by van) needless to say...my old road dog still has my dog. I was evading the police,as an alleged "trainhopper" had called both the cops and the local ASPSA...so I...scared and unsure of what else to do,fled after a day or two in hiding my dog from feds. Our relationship (mine and my old road dogs) was begging for an end as it had become both abusive psychologucally and physically. I was being abandoned at squats etc. I dont know what im expecting as a response as I am not an advid user...nor am I great at navigating forums. And judging by my profile...I dont have much of any feedback. Given to the fact of never having a communicative device while traveling. Anyway he still has my dog..and Im across the country. Has anyone else had a similar situation? will I have to say goodbye to my literal dog as well as my old road dog??


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 10, 2018)

starkley said:


> will I have to say goodbye to my literal dog as well as my old road dog??



uh, i think you're well beyond that point given your story.


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Sep 10, 2018)

Try to reach back to your road dog in a loving way and tell him that all you want is your dog back. If he has any heart he will give them back.


----------



## TheWhiteTrashKing (Sep 10, 2018)

1. This shit is confusing. Fuck anyone taking your dog. 2. There is no registration for service animals. In the future tell em its a service animal and as long as its not aggro they can fuck off. I swear dirty kids need to learn ADA laws.


----------

